# Paramount Reynolds Question and General Question RE Serial No. Tool



## hopkintonbike (Sep 21, 2019)

Looking at a Paramount today, pic shows Reynolds decal, never seen a butted frame decal with a horizontal and blue "531" on it, is this correct for early 1970s? Also, if I enter a serial # into the on-line search tool and it does not come up, does that mean there is a problem with the number the seller is providing (as stamped into the left-rear dropout)?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 21, 2019)

I'm not sure about the blue color of the "531", the decal does look like the Schwinn version from that time period.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 21, 2019)

As for the serial number, the Paramounts always had their own system, apart from the other Schwinns.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 22, 2019)

I think your best bet in identifying it as a Paramount(without posting a bunch of detailed pics here for us to peruse, is going to be the serial number.
I see that the decal is available on Ebay, so it could be stuck on anything.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Original-Schwinn-Paramount-Bicycle-Downtube-531-Decal-/312534174021 
Looks like it's probably a legitimate P15 to me though.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Sep 22, 2019)

see attached thanks for the help


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm having some trouble with my eyes, so I can't make out the numbers after C 74, but they're not important anyway.
Looks like a P15 from March 1974.
I would say the only thing left to do is pull the fork and make sure the matching serial number is also stamped into the steerer tube.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks Eric, deal is long distance and I don't think the seller has the stomach for pulling the fork for inspection, based on what I see here and elsewhere on the web I think I will pull the trigger and keep my fingers crossed, its getting too hard to track down a larger frame P-15 in nice condition and second to chestnut brown metallic I love Opaque Blue! Thanks Again, Todd


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 23, 2019)

Best of luck on it.
If the bike fits you and the price is acceptable, I think you're going to be ok.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 20, 2019)

1974 Paramount P15 C7483 arrived on Friday, and between myself and the son (my age, Ray Junior) of my local Schwinn Dealer (Rays TV and Bike Shop, Maynard, Massachusetts) who runs the shop now with his mother, Ray Senior's wife Rose (unfortunately, Ray Senior has passed) we re-assembled and adjusted the ride. What a sweet bike! I have focused on Raleigh for the most part throughout my life and this is my first Paramount. There are a couple of blips here with respect to what I would expect for bits and pieces, and I thought I would run these by Metacortex et al in terms of simple variation in the specification vs. getting it back to correct posture. The RD is not the Le Tour GT 300 but rather the same part in its Shimano Crane GS format, looks period correct to me and wondering if in 74 whether Schwinn might have spec'd the original before the Schwinn Approved part was ready for consumption? The stem is a short reach GB and the bars are unmarked Rondo bend (probably also GB), I love this bend so I don't think the bars are going anywhere but I wondering if the stem really should be the Cinelli "oval stamped 1A" that I seem to see on most Paramounts in this early 70s period? Finally, the levers are Weinmann which is probably OK, but 1 is yellow and other is red so I am thinking at least 1 of them got swapped out? There is no evidence of bar damage indicating a crash. I like the Dia Comps with the touring levers, would they be appropriate on this bike?  Thanks, Todd


----------

